# GMC Front end noise



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey guys,

Well the season will be on us before you know it and it's time for me to start paying some attention to the truck. 2004 GMC 2500HD CC 90K. I've got this weird "groaning" sound in the left front. It is most noticeable first thing in the morning at very slow speeds like after backing out of the driveway. It only makes the sound when turning right and going forward, it doesn't change with road speed. It doesn't sound like a C/V or wheel bearing and makes no difference with suspension travel or steering linkage travel.

Any ideas?


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

My 2003 is doing the same thing haven't been able to figure it out yet.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Rotate your tires first and see what happens. You may be surprised. If it's not tires, my guess would be a hub bearing.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Could be a hub assembly going bad.


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

got-h2o;1305508 said:


> Rotate your tires first and see what happens. You may be surprised. If it's not tires, my guess would be a hub bearing.


I rotated the tires a few days ago and still happening. I'll have to try the hub assemblies and see what happens. Thanks for the tips. Sorry Motorman didn't mean to take over your thread.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

plowmanben;1305530 said:


> I rotated the tires a few days ago and still happening. I'll have to try the hub assemblies and see what happens. Thanks for the tips. Sorry Motorman didn't mean to take over your thread.


Not a problem. I'm not sold on the hub assembly though. It's not a rotational or road speed affected sound. It really has me stumped at this point.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

You had better get it in the air and give it a good shake down.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

got-h2o;1305717 said:


> You had better get it in the air and give it a good shake down.


I got it in the shop for service today. All of the front end components are tight. I greased the front end. Shocks and contol arm bushings look good. I'm looking for more input if you guys have it.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Put it up in the air again and put it in four wheel drive. Put it in drive and see if you can fear the noise. If you can, then put it in two wheel drive. If you cant hear it in two wheel drive, put it back in 4wd and hold one front tire and accelerate. If the noise is gone then it's something to do with that tire. If the noise is still present, hold the opposoite front tire. let us know what you find.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

BlizzardBeater;1307657 said:


> Put it up in the air again and put it in four wheel drive. Put it in drive and see if you can fear the noise. If you can, then put it in two wheel drive. If you cant hear it in two wheel drive, put it back in 4wd and hold one front tire and accelerate. If the noise is gone then it's something to do with that tire. If the noise is still present, hold the opposoite front tire. let us know what you find.


Thanks. The noise is present in 2 and 4 wheel drive and definitely on the left side. It is not a drivetrain issue as it doesn't increase or decrease with road speed. It sounds just like a bad control arm bushing but it isn't because the noise doesn't change with suspension travel. I suppose it could be a hub bearing starting to go but it just doesn't sound like a bearing (at this point anyway).


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

I was interested if it went away in two wheel drive up on the lift. You'd be surprised what kind of noises a bearing can make. My key though on why is because you said that it went away when you turned one way and not the other.


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

Motorman, I have been looking around online about the problem that we are having. A lot of people on different forums are saying it is the intermediate steering shaft. It sounds like it is a common problem. many people have had them replaced under warranty. It sounds like some people have had it replaced more than once. They also say that it is not doing harm to anything just annoying. Take this for what it is (internet forums). I think I will take mine in to get it looked at by dealer in the next few days. I will keep you up to date on my progress and good luck with yours, and let me know if you get yours figured out.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

plowmanben;1307774 said:


> Motorman, I have been looking around online about the problem that we are having. A lot of people on different forums are saying it is the intermediate steering shaft. It sounds like it is a common problem. many people have had them replaced under warranty. It sounds like some people have had it replaced more than once. They also say that it is not doing harm to anything just annoying. Take this for what it is (internet forums). I think I will take mine in to get it looked at by dealer in the next few days. I will keep you up to date on my progress and good luck with yours, and let me know if you get yours figured out.


Thanks Dude. Been there, done that.......it's not the shaft. I had that done under warranty many years ago. This isn't my first rodeo but I appreciate the response.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

The shaft generally makes a "thumping" or "clunking" noise. I would like to eliminate those wheel hubs. Maybe a detailed explination of the noise is due. I was under the assumption that it was a groan, kind of like a growl maybe? Is there any way possible to get a little more detailed description of the noise?


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

Motorman 007;1307791 said:


> Thanks Dude. Been there, done that.......it's not the shaft. I had that done under warranty many years ago. This isn't my first rodeo but I appreciate the response.


Thanks for the info. That was the closest thing I saw that sounded like it might be the issue.



BlizzardBeater;1307853 said:


> The shaft generally makes a "thumping" or "clunking" noise. I would like to eliminate those wheel hubs. Maybe a detailed explination of the noise is due. I was under the assumption that it was a groan, kind of like a growl maybe? Is there any way possible to get a little more detailed description of the noise?


The noise that mine is hard to explain. That being said, It's a groaning/ squeak like noise when I make a harder right turn. Like Motorman said it seems to be more prevalent in the morning hours. I can really hear it when I pull into work (I live 4 miles from the shop). It's doesn't grind like metal on metal. It almost sounds like something is moaning/squeaking on rubber of some sort. I don't ever hear anything while moving down the road. Just when I turn. Not sure this is any better of a explanation then Motorman gave, but the best I can describe it to someone.

I had a guy from work who is very mechanical when it comes to cars and he had no idea what it was just from listening. He has replaced a good deal of hub assemblies on his wife's car and he said it didn't really sound like that. I'm not saying I'm ruling that out just because he said it didn't sound like it. I'm not very mechanically savvy when it comes to cars. Like I said before I'll be taking it in in the next couple of days to see if someone can figure it out.


----------



## camarojoe (Sep 15, 2011)

Not sure if your year has a steering dampner shock but I have a 97 replaced every part in the front end and still had a moaning creeking noise disconnected the shock and noise was gone. $30 bucks for new one and problem completly solved. Hope this helps. 
 Joe


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Aaahhhh, so we are looking at more of a squeak. I always figured a groan for a growl. Squeaks can be all kinds of weird things. Dry and tight ball joints can squeak, A arm bushings can squeak, body mounts that have rotted or broken can be an annoying and hard to pin point squeak. Push down one each corner of the bumpers and see if you can closer pin point it. If you can, have a buddy push for you while you inspect closer.


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

I'll see if I can get a video tomorrow and see if you can make out the sound. It's hard to explain, I know I said squeak but it's not like one I've ever heard


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a similar sound too that has me stumped! Does yours also sound almost like it is coming from the dash? Mine sounds like a rattle/ vibration/ groan coming from between the engine compartment and the cab at low speeds, in the morning. Once the truck has been running a while it will go away.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Take a close look to see if the backing plate was bent and is rubbing on rotor.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*my truck dones it for like 1 min*

I think its in the power steering pump myself  
Well that's what my truck sounds like its like when the fluid is cold or something like a dry start that's the only time i can here it.Besides in the winter when my plow is on and try to turn the wheel with out moving. I don't know if that helps but i think its your pump


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

*thanks guys!!!*

This is great! Finally someone else with the same issue. Yes it's more like a squeak. It is not a grinding sound. It does it in the morning or after the truck has been sitting for a period of time. Only at low speeds 0-10 mph. Goes away after driving a while. Mine only does it when turning right. I thought I was being specific in my description but I guess not. Again, the sound does NOT change with road speed or suspension travel.

I thought it was the PS pump too. It's that kind of a noise/howl. The fluid was just a bit low, topped it off, no difference.

Keep the ideas coming and THANKS!!!


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

I just dropped my truck off to my mechanic this morning to see if he could figure it out. I'll keep you all informed as to if they find anything. I was able to get a video of the sound this morning as I was pulling into the shop. You can really start to hear the sound around the 11 second mark. Here is the link...


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

plowmanben;1308020 said:


> I just dropped my truck off to my mechanic this morning to see if he could figure it out. I'll keep you all informed as to if they find anything. I was able to get a video of the sound this morning as I was pulling into the shop. You can really start to hear the sound around the 11 second mark. Here is the link...


Yes Sir. The noise at the very end of the clip is it!!!


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

Motorman I just got off the phone with the mechanic he said it was the left front wheel bearing! Hopefully this is the problem. I will let you know if this solves the problem.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

plowmanben;1308119 said:


> motorman i just got off the phone with the mechanic he said it was the left front wheel bearing! Hopefully this is the problem. I will let you know if this solves the problem.


thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## crete5245 (Aug 24, 2006)

Remember that this has a torsion bar suspension. It has a bushing on the back of the bar that could be bad and transfer the noise to the front control arm. I would check that bushing. Those bushing tend to wear out faster with a plow on the front.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

plowmanben;1308119 said:


> motorman i just got off the phone with the mechanic he said it was the left front wheel bearing! Hopefully this is the problem. I will let you know if this solves the problem.


well????????


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

Motorman 007;1309375 said:


> well????????


Sorry I wanted to wait a few days to make sure it was the fix. I have not heard the sound since the hub and bearing assembly were replaced. I think it is safe to say that was the problem. He also told me when it was up on the lift there was a lot of slop in the wheel (meaning it was wobbling around when grabbed and shaken). So you can check your wheel too before you replace it to make sure it is the hub/ bearing assembly. Hope this will get your problem fixed as well and once again sorry for kind of hijacking your thread.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

plowmanben;1309392 said:


> Sorry I wanted to wait a few days to make sure it was the fix. I have not heard the sound since the hub and bearing assembly were replaced. I think it is safe to say that was the problem. He also told me when it was up on the lift there was a lot of slop in the wheel (meaning it was wobbling around when grabbed and shaken). So you can check your wheel too before you replace it to make sure it is the hub/ bearing assembly. Hope this will get your problem fixed as well and once again sorry for kind of hijacking your thread.


Not a problem and thanks.


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

*Noise*



Eggie329;1307953 said:


> I have a similar sound too that has me stumped! Does yours also sound almost like it is coming from the dash? Mine sounds like a rattle/ vibration/ groan coming from between the engine compartment and the cab at low speeds, in the morning. Once the truck has been running a while it will go away.


GM trucks definately have a low speed steering column vibration that has a low groan vibrating sound, there is not yet a cure for it, Motormans noise description sounds like something other than this. Very interesting.


----------

